# Windows 7 freezes at start up, attempting repairs for over 24 hours.



## sealey booth (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok, Let me explain my situation. I have a custom made gaming computer, which i made. Im pretty good with computers but this is bothering me a lot. I cant seem to figure out what is wrong.

My computer will get pas the motherboard screan , then when windows starts to load up, when you see the windows/microsoft symbol it freezes, well actually a little before that but it loads verys lowly from there untill there is seeminly no progress at all. 

I have tried to run windows repair. It was attempting repairs for over 24 hours, (i was gone yesterday so i desided just to leave it running.) not to my suprize, it helped nothing, i dont think i have ever had a probem solved by microsoft. EVER.

I have tried booting in safe mode, it freezes just after loading /windows/system32/drivers/classpnp.sys
I dont know if thats relevent or usefull, but...

I am really at a loss, i have a lot of files i would rather not loose, but within a few hours here i will probobly restore the original OS settings and format my hard drive. I would really love some help to keep me from that point. 

Thanks in advance for any help. 

P.S i feel really bad, i always come here when i have problems i cant solve, but never to help out other people, i will try to go and help out some other problems now, and from time to time.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

How much RAM do you have installed and in what configuration? I'm suspecting a bad stick here.


----------



## sealey booth (Dec 20, 2009)

@Daifne, i have 6GB installed on windows 7 x 64 

I would have to go inside the computer to find out more, it is one of the two parts, along with the hard drive which came from an original dell computer. And i for this reason dont know a ton about its model/ ect.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

I would start by testing it by pulling sticks. You might have 3 sets of 2GB sticks (best guess without seeing it). If you could, open it up and how many sticks you see.


----------



## sealey booth (Dec 20, 2009)

Daifne said:


> I would start by testing it by pulling sticks. You might have 3 sets of 2GB sticks (best guess without seeing it). If you could, open it up and how many sticks you see.


I have 2 sticks of 2gb, and 2 sticks of 1 gb, I pulled out all of the sticks first just to spray a little can of air in in the sockets, and then to put them all back in. Just see if that did anything.

And, this is going to sound wierd, but my monitor stopped displaying. Probobly something stupid i did, i am looking around now. 

But after i fix this up, you think i should just pull them out 1 by 1 and try to start up?


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Urp, that should have been 3 pairs of 1 GB sticks... Math ain't my strong point. ;-)

I would pull them out in pairs first. Try the two 1GB sticks first. If the problem goes away, you know that it's one of those two. 

Just air shouldn't cause a problem, but if the canned air sprayed some of it's liquid, you may have problems. Also make sure you reseated the RAM properly.


----------



## sealey booth (Dec 20, 2009)

Daifne said:


> Urp, that should have been 3 pairs of 1 GB sticks... Math ain't my strong point. ;-)
> 
> I would pull them out in pairs first. Try the two 1GB sticks first. If the problem goes away, you know that it's one of those two.
> 
> Just air shouldn't cause a problem, but if the canned air sprayed some of it's liquid, you may have problems. Also make sure you reseated the RAM properly.


Say if the canned air sprayed a little bit of liquid on my graphics card... would i be screwed?


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Maybe, maybe not. Let everything sit for a few hours to dry out. You really need to be careful using canned air. That liquid can be killer. Always hold it upright and don't shake it. The thin straw can be bent (without kinking it) to direct the air from the upright position. 

I finally gave up on them. I got a blower from the Datavac line of electronics cleaning tools that is more powerful than the canned air, doesn't have the liquid and is environmentally better. It wasn't cheap, but I am dusting out customer machines daily. Was worth every penny to me.


----------



## sealey booth (Dec 20, 2009)

as my situation has gone from bad to worse to dismal, my computer no longer turns on... 

i now have ABSOLUTELY no idea what is going on... i took out my video card (and put it back in) and not the whole thing doesnt work, checked my plugs, and power , will continue to play arund with my PSU. im at a loss for what is going on.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

And all I asked was for you to look at the RAM and tell me what you saw... Shall I go all "Mom" on you?


----------



## sealey booth (Dec 20, 2009)

well, i got it to turn on. I had hit the plug which connects the computer case to the motherboard, i think, also i switched some plugs. 

Display still doesnt work, going and geting an old monitor to make sure its the graphics card, and not something completely unrelated, because thats just the kind of day im having.

Ill plug up another monitor to the motherboard graphics. See what hapens then. If taht doesnt work i suppose ill give the graphics card another hour or 2 , then pray to god i dont have to replace it, hopefully at the end of this all i can get back to trying to test the RAM


----------



## sealey booth (Dec 20, 2009)

I find it odd how the spray would have messed up my grahpics card that bad, because it only hit the card for a 1 second, it wasnt liquid, it was gas. very cold gas , but nonetheless. Also the fan and light on the graphics card still function. I have looked at other people's posts , and lots say that the gas shoudl have no effect on computer components. 

... what im doing is talking to myself to try to convince meself i didnt just freeze 200 dollars.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Can I laugh? I won't if it will hurt your feelings. 

It's easy to dislodge cables and such. I've had graphics cards come loose during transport and have accidentally shut of the main power supply button while carrying. Embarrassing in front of a customer. ;-)


----------



## sealey booth (Dec 20, 2009)

lol, no idc, whatever i did , is done. I am trying to contact ATI/newegg right now, i got the warrenty on the card,a nd only have had it for a year. So maybe i will be able to get it replaced, ill just keep the part about how it broke on the dl.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Shhhh! But... 

Try reseating the card first after you've give it drying time.


----------



## sealey booth (Dec 20, 2009)

Daifne said:


> Shhhh! But...
> 
> Try reseating the card first after you've give it drying time.



do you really think there is any hope for it?

also, luckily sapphire has a 2 year warranty for all products, i expect ill be given the run around for a while , but with any luck ill be able to get this replaced


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Some hope. 

Rather than go to NewEgg for the warranty, since you've had it so long already, you'll want to contact Sapphire directly.


----------



## sealey booth (Dec 20, 2009)

Daifne said:


> Some hope.
> 
> Rather than go to NewEgg for the warranty, since you've had it so long already, you'll want to contact Sapphire directly.


I have contacted sapphire and they will take it back, i will be sending it to them, and i should receive a new one within a week, then i can get back to where i was this morning.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Great. I'll be here when you're ready.


----------

